# Inhalt als Datei auf  Server speichern



## Conny64 (11. Mai 2020)

Ich versuche schon die ganze Zeit mit verschiedenen Möglichkeiten den Inhalt einer Varialben als Datei auf dem Server zu speichern.

Irgenwie bekomme ich das nicht hin.

Bin jetzt mal auf jQuery gewechselt, was aber auch nicht klappt. Hat jemand eine Idee.

Hier mein letzter Versuch:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript" src='https://code.jquery.com/jquery-3.5.1.js'></script>
</head>
<body>

<script>
var str = 'test';
alert("test");
request = $.ajax({ url: "/data.txt", type: "post", data: str });
alert(request);
</script>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## kneitzel (11. Mai 2020)

Was für ein Fehler tritt denn auf? Vermutlich wird der Server den Request ablehnen.
Was hast du denn auf der Server Seite konfiguriert, so dass der Request klappen sollte?


----------



## Conny64 (11. Mai 2020)

Es ist ein Webspace bei Webgo. Wie der genau konfiguriert ist ...hmmmm.... würde da phpinfo helfen ?
Ansonsten - es kommt keine Fehermeldung in der Browser Console.
Wenn ich mit PHP ein File erstelle und was rein schreibe funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Das File kannst du testweise auf www.dl2fbo.de/menu1/test.php aufrufen
Ich will eigentlich das Script was auf https://www.dl2fbo.de/menu1/index.html dazu bewegen seine JSON Variable in eine Datei zu schreiben, damit ich sie dann mit PHP im Frontend einlesen kann.


----------



## LimDul (11. Mai 2020)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es JavaScript und nicht Java ist - JavaScript kann keine Datei auf dem Server anlegen. JavaScript kann einen Ajax Request an den Server senden, den dort eine Anwendung (zu Beispiel eine PHP-Anwendung) entgegen nimmt und verarbeitet. Sprich, das interessante ist, wie sieht das Gegenstück aus, dass den Ajax Request entgegennimmt.


----------



## Conny64 (11. Mai 2020)

Da ich in dem Bereich Anfängerin bin, kann ich da leider nichts dazu sagen.
Gibt es denn in JS eine andere Möglichkeit die Variable in eine Datei zu speichern, oder soll ich es mal in einem reinen JS Forum probieren?


----------



## mrBrown (11. Mai 2020)

Conny64 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es denn in JS eine andere Möglichkeit die Variable in eine Datei zu speichern, oder soll ich es mal in einem reinen JS Forum probieren?


Mit JavaScript im Browser kannst du keine Datei auf dem Server bearbeiten - du musst immer die Daten an die Server-Applikation schicken (das machst du schon), und diese muss dann alles weitere machen.


----------



## Conny64 (11. Mai 2020)

OK. Danke für deine tolle Unterstützung. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich weiter vorgehen könnte. Werde ich mich noch mal durch die unendlichen Weiten des Webs lesen :-(


----------



## Conny64 (12. Mai 2020)

Deine Idee war SUPER !
Ich rufe per Ajax das PHP Script "saver.php" auf und übergebe die zu speichernde Variable


```
$.post( "saver.php", { string: myString})
  .done(function( data ) {
});
```


```
<?php
if($_POST['string']){
      echo file_put_contents("myfile.txt",$_POST['string']);
} ?>
```


----------



## LimDul (12. Mai 2020)

Dir sollte nur bewusst sein, das damit *jeder* einen *beliebigen* Inhalt in diese Datei auf dem Server schreiben kann. Javascript kann man beliebig verändern, du kannst nicht sicherstellen, dass genau das Javascript ausgeführt wird, was du definiert hast. Jemand mit bösen Absichten kann dir darüber eine Menge Schrott und illegales Zeug unterschieben!


----------

